# Wie schwer das Blei bei der selbsthakmontage?



## Mini-Broesel (4. Juni 2007)

Moin,

bräuchte mal euren Rat...
denn ich wollte mal wissen wie schwer das blei sein muss sodass
sich der karpfen sicher hakt?


.....danke schon mal im Voraus|wavey:


----------



## Allroundtalent (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer das Blei bei der selbsthakmontage?*

ich benutze 60- 80 g bleie weiss nicht wie das bei den anderen so ist...?


MfG​


----------



## nExX (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer das Blei bei der selbsthakmontage?*

jo ich benütze meistens so um die 70gramm wenns sein muss auch mal 100:q


----------



## esox_105 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer das Blei bei der selbsthakmontage?*

... mit 80 gr. bist Du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## schaumburg4 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer das Blei bei der selbsthakmontage?*

geht das so leicht das der fisch sich selbst hakt?? ich dachte man brauch da bleie von allermindestens 100gramm??? wie lang soll das vorfach dann sein??
Gruß Schaumburg


----------



## nExX (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer das Blei bei der selbsthakmontage?*

ja also ich nehm immer so um die 15-20cm hab damit persönlich die besten erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Makreli (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer das Blei bei der selbsthakmontage?*

Ich nehme auch imer so 10gr-20gr. am see das verscheucht die fische nit so beim auftreffen auf wasser so und so hakt mann die dinger eigentlich auch gut so sind meine erfahrungen


----------



## Mini-Broesel (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer das Blei bei der selbsthakmontage?*

Moin,


Danke für eure antworten......

dann werde ich so um die 80gr. nehmen.......


----------



## DogTag (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer das Blei bei der selbsthakmontage?*

Vergess aber bitte nicht einen extrem scharfen Haken. Denn sonst macht das Sinn mit 200g Bleien


----------



## fantazia (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer das Blei bei der selbsthakmontage?*



Makreli schrieb:


> Ich nehme auch imer so 10gr-20gr. am see das verscheucht die fische nit so beim auftreffen auf wasser so und so hakt mann die dinger eigentlich auch gut so sind meine erfahrungen


also 10-20gramm sind doch bissle  wenig für nee selbshakmontage.und verscheuchen tut man mit schwereren bleien auch nix.oder holst du deine ruten alle 5minuten neu ein und wirfst neu aus;+.wenn der fisch von der rute wegschwimmt hakt er sich wohl durch die bremse oder den freilauf.aber wenn er auf dich zuschwimmt bezweifel ich das er durch 10-20gramm richtig gehakt wird.


----------



## Mini-Broesel (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer das Blei bei der selbsthakmontage?*

Moin,


Jo daran denk ich dog Tag.......


----------



## Falco90 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer das Blei bei der selbsthakmontage?*

Wenn ich werfen muss verwende ich Bleie mit ca.110g.

Wenn ich die Montage mit dem Boot ablege, kommt es auf die Entfernung an:

-100m: ca. 150g

-200m: ca. 200g

über 200mm: ca.280g

Meine Vorfächer sind zwischen 7 und 25 cm lang.

Haken: Korda Wide Gape 6

Gruß


----------



## grintz (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer das Blei bei der selbsthakmontage?*



Falco90 schrieb:


> Wenn ich werfen muss verwende ich Bleie mit ca.110g.
> 
> Wenn ich die Montage mit dem Boot ablege, kommt es auf die Entfernung an:
> 
> ...



@ Falco : Du meintest bestimmt 200m, oder ? #6

Also ich sehe das folgendermaßen: Im See, beziehungsweise fast stehenden Gewässern mögen 60-70 gr ausreichen. Aber im Fluss mit etrwas Strömung, muss man das Blei erstmal dazu bekommen das es liegen bleibt !
Und wenn es liegen bleibt, soll es ja auch nach einem Biss noch den Selbsthakeffekt erfüllen !
Folglich komme ich kaum drum rum ab 85 gr aufwärts zu fischen !

so long


----------



## schaumburg4 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer das Blei bei der selbsthakmontage?*

und macht ihr dann einfach ein bis zwei Boilies ans Haar (stehaufmännchen)?? oder wie sonst?


----------



## carppiranhas (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie schwer das Blei bei der selbsthakmontage?*

Hallo,

Leute es gibt carp-boards auf denen ihr euch eine Menge Wissen aneignen könnt.
z.B. www.carp.de
www.cipro.de
www.boilie.de
Ich bin seit 20 Jahren Karpfenangler und ich kann euch nur empfehlen euch Bücher zu kaufen oder euch auf den Carp-Boards Wissen anzueignen.
Die richtige Wahl des Gewichtes hängt von ein paar Faktoren ab die da wären: Entfernung des Angelplatzes
                   schlammiger, sandiger, steiniger Grund
                   Nahrung der Karpfen
Wenn ihr auf 200m oder mehr angelt braucht ihr mindestens 200g Blei um eure Schnur überhaupt stramm zu bekommen, ansonsten zieht ihr beim Strammziehen die gesamte Montage eventuell ins Kraut.Es ist nicht übertrieben auf so große Entfernung Bleie von bis zu 280g einzusetzen, natürlich könnt ihr diese nur mit dem Boot zu eurem Angelplatz bringen.Im Nahbereich empfehle ich euch 90-120g Bleie, die reichen völlig aus, darunter solltet ihr nicht gehen, denn ein Karpfen der Muscheln knackt hat ein hartes Maul da reichen 60g nicht um ihn vernünftig zu haken.
Hoffe ich konnte helfen, ansonsten könnt ihr mir gerne eine Mail schicken falls ihr irgendwelche Fragen habt.

tacklefox@web.de

Gruß
Frank


----------

